# مفهوم الميراث في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد  المصدر: مفهوم الميراث في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفهوم الميراث في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد  المصدر: مفهوم الميراث في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد*

*مفهوم الميراث في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد

ان مفهوم الميراث في العهد الجديد اختلف عن المفهوم في العهد القديم فقد اضاف الرب يسوع للميراث معنى جوهري وليس مفهوم ارضي.
ورث فلان فلانا ، ومنه وعنه ، صار إليه ماله بعد موته. فهو وارث ، وهي وارثة ، والجمع ورثة . والميراث والإرث والتراث : ما وُرث .

وترد الكلمة ومشتقاتها كثيراً فى العهد القديم فى الإشارة إلى امتلاك الأرض وغيرها خلفا عن سلف من الآباء إلى الأبناء . وبينما كل الأرض هى لله ( خر 19 : 5 ، تث 10 : 14 ) فهو خالقها ، لكنه أعطاها للإنسان ليزرعها وينعم بثمارها ( مز 115 : 16 ) .

الوراثة فى العهد القديم :

كان الميراث يشمل الأرض وسائر الممتلكات الشخصية مثل القطعان وأمتعة البيت والعبيد والجواري، بل والزوجات أحيانا . وحيث أن الأرض كانت أرض الله وهو الذى أعطاها للإنسان ليعملها ، كان الإنسان مجرد وكيل لله عليها ، لذلك لم تكن الأرض تباع البتة ( لا 25 : 23 ) . وإذا بيعت ، كان ذلك لوقت محدد ، إذ كانت ترجع لمالكها الأصلي فى سنة اليوبيل ( لا 25 : 25 -34 ) . وكان الاستثناء من ذلك المسكن فى مدينة مسورة ، الذى كان إذا لم يُفك قبل أن تكمل له سنة كاملة ، وجب البيت لشاريه " فلا يخرج فى اليوبيل " ( لا 25 : 29 و 30 ) " أما بيوت مدن اللاويين فيكون لها فكاك مؤبد للاويين . أما حقول المسارح لمدنهم ، فلا تباع لزنها ملك دهرى لهم " ( لا 25 : 32 - 34 ) .
وكان للابن البكر نصيب اثنين من ميراث أبيه ( تث 21 : 17 ) ، ويقسم الباقى بالتساوي بين باقي الأبناء . وكان يمكن للأب أن يتصرف فى ممتلكاته للأبناء كما يرى ، فى أثناء حياته ( تك 24 : 35 و 36 ، 25 : 5 و 6 ) . وبينما كان لا يحق للأب أن يحرم ابنه البكر من حقوقه ( تث 21 : 15 - 17 ) ، كان فى إمكانه أن يفعل ذلك متى أساء الابن البكر إلى الأب ( 1 أخ 5 : 1 ) . وكان نقل حق البكورية من البكر إلى ابن آخر ، استثناء يمثل حق الله فى الاختيار كما فى حالة : إسماعيل واسحق - تك 21 : 10 و 12 ، وحالة : عيسو ويعقوب - تك 27 : 37 مع ملاخى 1 : 2 و 3 ، رومية 9 : 13 ، وحالة : رأوبين ويوسف - 1 أخ 5 : 1 مع تك 49 : 22 - 26 ، وأدونيا وسليمان - 1 مل 1 : 5 - 45 مع 1 أخ 22 : 9 و 10 )

ولم يكن للابنة حق الميراث إلا استثناء ( كما فى حالة بنات أيوب - أى 42 : 15 ) . ولكن بعد أن مات صلفحاد بن حافر بن جلعاد ، تقدمت بناته الخمس - ولم يكن لهن إخوة بنون - إلى موسى مطالبات بميراث أبيهن ، " فقدم موسى دعواهن أمام الرب " . وكان أمر الرب لموسى أنه فى مثل هذه الحالة ، يُعطى ميراث الأب لبناته ( عد 27 : 1 - 11 ) ، ولكن على شرط زن يتزوجن من سبط أبيهن حتى لا يتحول نصيب سبط إلى سبط آخر ( عد 36 : 5 – 9) .
وإذا لم يكن للمتوفي أبناء أو بنات ، كان يعطى ملكه " لنسيبه الأقرب إليه من عشيرته فيرثه " (عد 27 :9 و10) .
أما الأرملة فلم يكن لها حق فى تركة زوجها ، ولكن إذا كانت بلا أبناء ، فكان على أخي الزوج - أو الولي القريب - أن يتزوجها ويقيم نسلاً على اسم المتوفى ( تث 25 : 5 - 10 ، راعوث 3 : 12 و 13 ، 4 : 1 - 8 ) .

وكان الرب نفسه هو نصيب الرجل البار ( مز 16 : 5 و 16 ، 73 : 26 ، مراثي 3 : 54 ) . كما كان بصورة خاصة نصيب اللاويين الذين لم يكن لهم نصيب مثل باقى الأسباط ( تث 10 : 9 ) . وكان يُعتبر الناموس نفسه ( تث 33 : 4 و مز 119 : 111 ) ، والأبناء ، ميراثاً من الــــرب ( مز 127 3 . كما أن للإنسان الشرير نصيب من " عند الله وميراث أمره من القدير " ) أي 20 : 29 ) . وكانت أورشليم والهيكل يعتبران ميراثا للرب ( مز 97 : 1 ، إرميا 12 : (7 .
الوراثة فى العهد الجديد :

ترد الكلمة ومشتقاتها نحو 54 مرة فى العهد الجديد ، وبخاصة فى الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى ، وفى رسائل الرسول بولس وبخاصة فى الرسالة إلى المؤمنين فى غلاطية ، وفى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين . وتستعمل الكلمة فى معناها المألوف ( لو 12 : 13 ) ، وفى إشارة إلى استخدامها فى العهد القديم عن أرض الموعد ( أع 7 : 5 ، عب 11 : 8 ) ، ولكن المفهوم فى العهد الجديد ، تجاوز هذا الاستعمال فى ناحيتين :
(1) أن المسيح هو الابن وهو الوارث ،
(2) أن الميراث هو الملكوت الذى سيقيمه المسيح . ونجد كلا المفهومين فى مثل الكرامين ( مت 21 : 33 - 46 ، مرقس 21 : 1 - 2 ، لو 20 : 9 - 19 ) ، حيث نرى أن الرب يسوع هو الوارث لأنه هو الابن ( مرقس 12 : 6 و 7 ، ارجع أيضاً إلى عب 1 : 2 ) والميراث هو الملكوت ( مت 21 : 43 ) .
وليس المسيح هو الابن والوارث فحسب ، بل أصبح المؤمنون بالمسيح أبناء وورثة رجالا كانوا ام نساءا ( رو 8 : 17 ، غل 4 : 7 ) . وهذا المفهوم للميراث عند الرسول بولس ، لا يقوم على أساس المفهوم العبري ، بل الحري على أساس المفهوم الرومانى للميراث حيث كان لجميع الأبناء الحق الواحد فى الميراث . وكما كان القانون الرومانى يعتبر أن الموصى يعيش فى ورثته ، هكذا المسيح يعيش فى المؤمنين ، الذين يقوم حقهم فى الميراث على أساس أنهم وارثون مع المسيح ، إذ صاروا أبناء بالإيمان بالمسيح ( يو 1 : 12 ، رو 8 : 17 ) . وبينما يسكن الروح القدس الآن فى المؤمنين (ذكورا واناثا) كعربون الميراث ( أف(11 - 1:، فإن الميراث نفسه ميراث أبدى محفوظ لهم فى السموات لأجلهم (1 كو 6 : 9 و 10 ، غل 5 : 21 ، أف 5 : 5 ، يع 2 : 5 ، 1 بط 1 : 3و4 ) وسيدخل إليه المؤمنون بالمسيح بعد القيامة ( عب 9 : 15)، وهو " ميراث لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل " ، والمؤمنون أنفسهم " محروسون بإيمان لخلاص مستعد أن يُعلن فى الزمان الأخير " ( 1 بط 1 : 4 و 5 ( .

ان هذا الميراث كما ذكر سابقا ليس فقط للرجال كما كان في العهد القديم بل ان المسيح قد نظر للرجل كما نظر للمرأة وكما ذكر بولس الرسول في رساالته الى اهل غلاطية 3: لان كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح. 28 ليس يهودي ولا يوناني.ليس عبد ولا حر.ليس ذكر وانثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع. 29 فان كنتم للمسيح فانتم اذا نسل ابراهيم وحسب الموعد ورثة
وهذا الميراث يتضمن : البركة ( 1 بط 3 : 9 ) ، والخلاص ( عب 1 : 14 ، والحياة الأبدية ( مت 19 : 29 ) ، والمجد ) رو 8 : 17 و 18 ، وعدم الفساد ( 1 كو 15 : 50 - 57 مع 1 بط 1 : 4 ) فى حياة القيامة التى سينعم بها المؤمنون بالمسيح ، والتى سيملكون فيها مع المسيح . كما أن ميراث هؤلاء المؤمنين يشمل المدينة السماوية ، فى سموات جديدة وأرض جديدة ( ب 11 : 10 و 16 و 12 : 22 - 24 ، رؤ 21 : 1 - 8 ) . من نظرة انجيلية كما ان الرجل يرث الروحيات وكذلك الارضيات كذلك المرأة.
*​


----------

